# استفسار لاهل الخبرة ف الصابون السائل



## mido303 (24 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته في البداية اريد ان اتوجه بالشكر الى القائمين على هذا المنتدى الكبير , لما يقدمه من معلومات وخبرات كبيرة جدا في مجال صناعة الصابون السائل انا كنت جربت تركيبة الصابون السائل (للمهندس مهدي بكر) وكانت النتيجة ممتازة جدا والتركيبة فوق الممتازة ولكن تكلفة هذه التركيبة للتر الواحد 2.25 جنيه , مع العلم ان محلات المنظفات بتبيع اللتر الواحد 1.5 أو 1.25 وبالنسبة للاسعار فهي كالاتي : كيلو سلفونيك الفاتح 12 جنيه ,كيلو الصودا قشور 10 جنيه ,كيلو تكسابون 16 جنيه ,كيلو تراي ايثانول امين 30 جنيه ,كيلو كمبرلان 24 جنيه ,زجاجة جلسرين 120 مل 3جنيه ,كيلو لون اخضر 50 جنيه ,كيلو رائحة ليمون 35 جنيه وبالنسبة للتركيبة للطن: 70 ك سلفونيك +صودا + 2ك تراي ايثانول امين + 55ك تكسابون + 500جم كمبلان + 5ك جلسرين+ 200جم لون +3ك رائحة فكان عندي استفسار لاهل الخبرة في هذا المجال: لو حد عنده تركيبة اخرى وتكون تكلفتها اقل من كده بحيث اقدر ابيعها بسعر محلات المنظفات ,ياريت يقولي عليها ولو حد يعرف مكان خامات بيبيع باسعار اقل من كده (بس ياريت يكون م الاسكندرية ) يبقى جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## mido303 (3 يوليو 2013)

ياجماعة الخير انا كل اللي عاوزه تركيبة صابون سائل رخيص يكون تكلفته بين 50 أو 60 قرش عشان اقدر ابيعه بـ1.25 أو 1.5 
يعني معقولة مفيش حد من اهل الخبرة في هذا المنتدى الكبير عنده رد ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## كميائى مبتدئ (16 يوليو 2013)

الاسعار دى غالية جدا


----------



## mido303 (23 يوليو 2013)

كميائى مبتدئ قال:


> الاسعار دى غالية جدا


الاسعار دي اسعار تجزئة مش جملة و ياريت لو تعرف حد بيبع باسعار ارخص تدلني عليه بس المهم يكون ف اسكندرية


----------

